# Multiple-exposure photography with the EOS 5D Mark III /1D X & 7DII



## mackguyver (Jan 21, 2015)

I just read this new article on the Canon's DLC Site and I'm itching to try it now, given how cool some of his shots turned out. I haven't done this since my film days. Has anyone else used this feature much? If so, any shots and/or tips you want to share?
Multiple-exposure photography with the EOS 5D Mark III


----------

